# Diy Black bear hunt in Idaho



## Billwantsabear1091 (9 mo ago)

I am looking into doing a diy Black bear hunt in Idaho, seems to be the cheapest route, I'm from Kentucky an I screwed up my right to hunt with a rifle when I was younger, 10 years have passed an I wouldn't give up bow hunting anyhow, I'm worried about not being able to protect myself fully though. Also any tips on bagging a black bear up there, not looking for a trophy but a adventure rather


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Without knowing an area, you would be way better off to hunt with an outfitter. Last I checked, it's really not that expensive for black bear in Idaho. You could certainly hunt with a bow over bait. If you are worried about protecting yourself, then don't hunt in grizzly territory.

Hunting spot and stalk is tough with a rifle. Near impossible with a bow...


----------



## Billwantsabear1091 (9 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Without knowing an area, you would be way better off to hunt with an outfitter. Last I checked, it's really not that expensive for black bear in Idaho. You could certainly hunt with a bow over bait. If you are worried about protecting yourself, then don't hunt in grizzly territory.
> 
> Hunting spot and stalk is tough with a rifle. Near impossible with a bow...


After researching further, I'm not near ready, but have found lots of useful information. One being I can have a muzzleloader as well as my bow which is enough to put me in grizzly territory if need be. I am not scared, doesn't mean I don't respect these animals, an I could never get a guide, just because I pride myself on where I come from an we just dont pay for gods gifts brother. Wouldn't be opposed to meeting up with a local or something though..


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

"I could never get a guide, just because I pride myself on where I come from an we just dont pay for gods gifts brother."

Interesting perspective; do you pay for medical advice? Buy a hunting license? Pay property tax? A guide is simply another person who has honed their craft and is selling a service to you, and providing you an opportunity to learn. It's a transactional service as old as time. I've been on a guided hunt once or twice, it was a great opportunity to learn and cut out YEARS of trial and error. Suum cuique, just an odd take I guess.


----------



## Billwantsabear1091 (9 mo ago)

CAExpat said:


> "I could never get a guide, just because I pride myself on where I come from an we just dont pay for gods gifts brother."
> 
> Interesting perspective; do you pay for medical advice? Buy a hunting license? Pay property tax? A guide is simply another person who has honed their craft and is selling a service to you, and providing you an opportunity to learn. It's a transactional service as old as time. I've been on a guided hunt once or twice, it was a great opportunity to learn and cut out YEARS of trial and error. Suum cuique, just an odd take I guess.


I won't be getting a guide, that's definitely a fact. Lol


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've seen a few bears out and about. I have never seen a bear in a spot and stalk situation that would be feasible with a bow. Not saying impossible but highly unlikely. I'm not sure with Idaho's muzzy regulation it would be much better.

For your situation I don't think baiting is on the list.

My recommendation is save up the money and ditch the ego and go guided if you are serious about getting a bear.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the guide thing just look at how much money you might dump into the multiple trips that it may take to get to know a area and to find bears. Then look at what a guide cost. 

A guided hunt is what you make of it. You can sit pretty much on your rear and just let them do most of the work or you can get evolved in the process and make it a learning experience. On a couple guided hunts that I have been on I did just as much work trying to find a animal as my guide did. The nice thing about the guide was that he knew the country that we were going into, he had horses, along with the camps being set up. 

On one of the hunts I would of spent a lot more getting to know the area along with having to pack in my camping gear than I spent on the outfitter/guide


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been Bear hunting many years in a row now and I did a search on KSL and found Idaho black bear hunts for $1,300. It's up north which will cost a bunch to get there but many of those areas are loaded enough for bears that they offer two tags. This year, I will be hunting Utah since I drew a LE hunt. I have already purchased about $1,000 worth of bait. I use popcorn, donuts, bread etc... but you are at the mercy of someone else and often times your connections go to crap on you at the last minute. This year I purchased buckets of frosting, pastries from the thrift store, 4 barrels of trail mix, whole oats, whole corn, 10 gallons of molasses, 8 cases of cookies and the list goes on and on. I get the frier oil for free but have to make many stops during the week for it and usually get it spilled all over the truck. Game camera's are a bunch of money but greatly needed. Tree stands are a few hundred bucks each plus the ladder. Driving to your area to set up bait, tree stands and cameras then going back a few times to check it and rebait gets costly on fuel let alone your time if your times worth anything. Sometimes that "Don't pay for Gods gifts" seems a bit silly when you can hire a guy to do all of the other stuff for you and he pays for the equipment used as well as the bait. I wouldn't allow pride to get in the way because what you can learn from the guide on where to place baits in an area and what baits work, might be well worth it. Yes I do it myself and have done for a long time but sometimes I scratch my head on why. I could go to Canada and hunt bear for not much difference than I am paying already and have ZERO work. BTW, if anyone tells my wife about the things I said on money spent for this years hunt, I will deny, deny deny!


----------



## Billwantsabear1091 (9 mo ago)

middlefork said:


> I've seen a few bears out and about. I have never seen a bear in a spot and stalk situation that would be feasible with a bow. Not saying impossible but highly unlikely. I'm not sure with Idaho's muzzy regulation it would be much better.
> 
> For your situation I don't think baiting is on the list.
> 
> My recommendation is save up the money and ditch the ego and go guided if you are serious about getting a bear.


I didn't ask for advice on whether or not I need a guide, lol. This is why people don't ask for advice, my ego isnt in question until I fail.


Critter said:


> On the guide thing just look at how much money you might dump into the multiple trips that it may take to get to know a area and to find bears. Then look at what a guide cost.
> 
> A guided hunt is what you make of it. You can sit pretty much on your rear and just let them do most of the work or you can get evolved in the process and make it a learning experience. On a couple guided hunts that I have been on I did just as much work trying to find a animal as my guide did. The nice thing about the guide was that he knew the country that we were going into, he had horses, along with the camps being set up.
> 
> On one of the hunts I would of spent a lot more getting to know the area along with having to pack in my camping gear than I spent on the outfitter/guide


I'm just not looking to use a guide, it's that simple. I'm going to delete this thread, cause it was of no help. If I wanted a guided hunt I'd do it here in Kentucky or west Virginia, Instead I want a adventure. It isn't ego, it's a goal, a realistic one at that.


2:22 said:


> I've been Bear hunting many years in a row now and I did a search on KSL and found Idaho black bear hunts for $1,300. It's up north which will cost a bunch to get there but many of those areas are loaded enough for bears that they offer two tags. This year, I will be hunting Utah since I drew a LE hunt. I have already purchased about $1,000 worth of bait. I use popcorn, donuts, bread etc... but you are at the mercy of someone else and often times your connections go to crap on you at the last minute. This year I purchased buckets of frosting, pastries from the thrift store, 4 barrels of trail mix, whole oats, whole corn, 10 gallons of molasses, 8 cases of cookies and the list goes on and on. I get the frier oil for free but have to make many stops during the week for it and usually get it spilled all over the truck. Game camera's are a bunch of money but greatly needed. Tree stands are a few hundred bucks each plus the ladder. Driving to your area to set up bait, tree stands and cameras then going back a few times to check it and rebait gets costly on fuel let alone your time if your times worth anything. Sometimes that "Don't pay for Gods gifts" seems a bit silly when you can hire a guy to do all of the other stuff for you and he pays for the equipment used as well as the bait. I wouldn't allow pride to get in the way because what you can learn from the guide on where to place baits in an area and what baits work, might be well worth it. Yes I do it myself and have done for a long time but sometimes I scratch my head on why. I could go to Canada and hunt bear for not much difference than I am paying already and have ZERO work. BTW, if anyone tells my wife about the things I said on money spent for this years hunt, I will deny, deny deny!


See I like your style, I'm well aware it would make it easy to get a guide, while I am new to bear hunting, and Idaho, I'm not new to hunting. I have gear, stands.. all that stuff. I will easily be able to come up with bate. I just want to do it on my own. I am looking for someone to split cost with an make the trip. My brother can't get the time off. I work for myself so not a problem.. I have friends that guide in Montana.. thank the most helpful msg do far!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So, then pack up your equipment and head to Idaho. Find a old logging road where you can walk it and find clearings that you can watch. Then when you spot a bear figure out how you are going to get into bow range. 

I'd start with the USFS maps of the areas that you might be interested in. It's going to cost a bunch in fuel and time trying to find areas but it can and has been done. But I would imagine that the success rates are going to be well below the 10% mark.


----------



## Billwantsabear1091 (9 mo ago)

Critter said:


> So, then pack up your equipment and head to Idaho. Find a old logging road where you can walk it and find clearings that you can watch. Then when you spot a bear figure out how you are going to get into bow range.
> 
> I'd start with the USFS maps of the areas that you might be interested in. It's going to cost a bunch in fuel and time trying to find areas but it can and has been done. But I would imagine that the success rates are going to be well below the 10% mark.


I will be taking a muzzleloader as well.. an I really don't have a problem paying to get dropped off or picked up in a remote area by jet boat. I'd love to be part of that 10% an if I'm not then just the sound of the extreme difficulty an adventure will be enough for me. Heck I'm not above looking for work in Idaho an becoming a resident, from what I can tell it's a main land Alaska in a way lol thanks for your help!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Your time. Your money. Your hunt. Good luck. Have fun.

Jet boats are pretty fun. Not as much as DIY rafts or kyaks but a lot of fun. Nice beaches too.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

You will find a lot of help on YouTube by searching "bear baiting". "Bow Hunting Road" is a good source on youtube. The thing that is nice about corn, oats and dog food is that you don't have to take it across the country with you. You could just pick it up at a feed store near the hunting area. Molases could be picked up as well. Used frier oil is liquid gold for bears so you might be able to make some phone calls to the local diners in your hunting area and ask them to save it for you. Dog food does NOT do well without used frier oil mixed in. Popcorn would be light and it's easy to carry in to the site but it is bulky and takes up a LOT of room on your trip in your truck. Donuts are the bomb so if you can get a bunch of it where you live, you shouldn't have local competition for it from other bear hunters but it gets heavy and takes up room for the drive.
Good luck. Me saying that it's a LOT of work doesn't even scratch the surface but there is joy in the effort and doing it yourself. Know that by going in Idaho, it gets hit a lot so getting off the beaten path will help you find Bears that will come into the bait with some daylight left. I never have difficulty in getting bears to hit the bait but getting them to give me a daylight oportunity isn't always the easiest. Idaho bears are highly educated by other hunters.


----------



## Billwantsabear1091 (9 mo ago)

middlefork said:


> Your time. Your money. Your hunt. Good luck. Have fun.
> 
> Jet boats are pretty fun. Not as much as DIY rafts or kyaks but a lot of fun. Nice beaches too.


I heard that the rivers were not to be traveled by kayak or canoe, I have a nice set up, but withanet boat there would be some security knowing someone was coming back for me lol


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There is some serious white water on the sections the jet boats work. That being said, they transport a lot of people so I'm not sure how many people you would be competing with. A lot of those Idaho guys have had awhile to figure things out.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This has been a fun read. I’m glad some posters figured out the op doesn’t want a guide AT ALL after his DIY in the title and stating it several times after responses. 

I will just say from someone that has zero experience hunting bears but has been building points for years in hopes of hunting one some day is to look for chokecherries. 

Years ago, my brother and I were elk hunting (very low bear density area) and ran smack into a bear bathing in a beaver pond. Could have killed the bear 5 times. We thought that was a random sighting. We saw more bears on our trail cams and then we ran into one at about 10 yards in the dark of the morning hiking into our hunting spot. Scared the shizz out of me. Later on in the hunt my brother spotted a sow and 3 cubs and then a big boar an hour later in the same spot. We were puzzled by the amount of bears around. I took my hound hunting buddy in hunting elk a couple years later and he said “****, lots of chokecherries around here, this is prime bear country”. Ding ding ding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billwantsabear1091 (9 mo ago)

middlefork said:


> There is some serious white water on the sections the jet boats work. That being said, they transport a lot of people so I'm not sure how many people you would be competing with. A lot of those Idaho guys have had awhile to figure things out.


Awesome


3arabians said:


> This has been a fun read. I’m glad some posters figured out the op doesn’t want a guide AT ALL after his DIY in the title and stating it several times after responses.
> 
> I will just say from someone that has zero experience hunting bears but has been building points for years in hopes of hunting one some day is to look for chokecherries.
> 
> ...


Choke cherries, okay! Gotcha! An yes sir not mad at em for tryna get me to do it the easy way, If I was making money an all that.. maybe, but this is to fulfill my love for adventure fellas, an gals! I mean I've been sober going on two years now, an I owe it to hunting, to archery! To the love I have for being out in God's country, an I promise ya, if a grizzly got me id die doing what I love! An I hope he makes it quick lol


----------

